# My humble tribute to the late, great Esbjorn Svensson



## CGR (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Rob (Apr 27, 2020)

CGR said:


>



excellent, very Esbjornish! He is surely missed


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2020)

Sounds great. Love that swing.


----------



## CGR (Apr 27, 2020)

Rob said:


> excellent, very Esbjornish! He is surely missed


Thanks Rob. I love the energy he created with E.S.T. Gone way too early.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2020)

Time for some:


----------



## CGR (Apr 27, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Sounds great. Love that swing.


Thanks doc. It kicks off in 9/8 and then into 6/8. Plenty of room to swing


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2020)

CGR said:


> Thanks doc. It kicks off in 9/8 and then into 6/8. Plenty of room to swing


I love me some odd meters ❤️


----------



## Rob (Apr 27, 2020)

on youtube there's a beautiful version of Sting's "Fragile" of the EST plus M. Brecker, Pat Metheny and others where Esbjorn plays a great solo...


----------



## CGR (Apr 27, 2020)

Rob said:


> on youtube there's a beautiful version of Sting's "Fragile" of the EST plus M. Brecker, Pat Metheny and others where Esbjorn plays a great solo...


Yes - I've seen that. Wonderful performance!


----------



## CGR (Apr 29, 2020)

Just modified my original post to link to a new mix


----------



## LeonardWest (Apr 29, 2020)

Very nice tribute. Great work!


----------



## CGR (Apr 30, 2020)

LeonardWest said:


> Very nice tribute. Great work!


Thanks for listening.


----------

